# New to ff EC Friday 23/9/11 and I'm really scared



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi 
Is there anyone who has EC soon and is as nervious as I am? They say don't worry or stress but I can't help it 
I have EC Friday got to take my trigger injection tonight need to chill out and stop worrying anyone have any advice 

Jenni x


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Well thanks for support guys thought this site was here to help??


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi JJ, just seen your post. I've had treatment once already and I remember how truly terrifying egg collection sounded. Anyway I figured "no point in whining about it Maisy" and "face it Maisy child birth will probably wreck more" and got on with it. And honestly it was fine. My clinic only do it under local , something which I thought was completely beyond stupid and cruel but as I say it really was fine. In fact it's quite exciting as eggies get announced you actually feel like whooo I did something right. I can't guaruntee your egg collection will be pain free or even that my next one will be, but honestly it was OK. Anyway good luck with it all and with the next bit of Transfer.

Maisy x


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh thank you for your reply I was beginning to think I was going though this alone lol just got the phone call that trigger shot will need to be injected at 21:15 ready fir Friday I just need to chill out and try not to worry about it   good luck to all of you too xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck with Trigger shot, had to do mine at some stupid time of night which was a bit annoying. Your not on your own, there are some cycle buddy threads if you want to chat with people going through treatment at the same time as you.  I'm still on the jabbing stage at the moment and not sure how things will progress but will be about. Anyway take care. Maisy


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you maisy it means alot knowing there are others in the same position x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

JJ! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

Congratulations in getting through your IVF cycle. It can be so stressful at times, particularly when you are waiting for calls form the clinic telling you what you need to do and when. I don't know how your clinic does egg collection, but when I had mine, it was done with a bit of sedation. I've seen people (on TV) having egg collection without sedative and I would have liked that, because you are then awake whilst they count up your eggs and it seems a fairly mild thing to go through, but with sedative, it was still very straightforward. They told me as soon as I woke up how many eggs they'd got, and I felt absolutely NO side effects from the egg collecction. It can help to listen to a hypnotherapy CD when going through IVF and all the injections, but I'm not sure you'll have time to get your hands on one when you are so close to egg collection. If I'm honest, I think that the scans you have whilst stimming are more invasive than egg collection. Is there anything in particular you are worrying about? If not, then I always found (it does sound daft when I write it down) it very helpful visualizing my ovaries full of a golden light, keeping my eggs nice and warm like an incubator, and even imagined them clucking a little as they gently bobbed about. Just lying there thinking about that made me feel less stressed. Although I realize that you will probably think I am bonkers.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I really hope to be reading fab news from you in the next couple of weeks or so.   

Martha X


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Martha that's really helpful just done my trigger shot so just gotta wait till Friday for EC they do put you under sedation for this procedure but I don't really mind, will keep you all up dated, thank you xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Best of luck for Friday


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Best of luck for tomorrow.  I've got my consultation appointment Monday so not started yet.  BUT sounds like you've done brilliantly so far.  Thinking of you.xx


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Popped in to say hello Jenni. Imagine by the time you read this egg collection will all be done and dusted. Hope all went well, sure it did. Anyway just to say good luck with the next bit, waiting on phone calls is truly eeksome but hey just another step on the old road to babyville hey?

 Maisy


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

JJ - hope you are home and resting and have had good news today - good luck getting through the daily phone calls, they are, as Maisy says, pretty eeksome, but I'll keep my fingers that they are doing their thang in the lab tonight.


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you maisey yeah back home now everything went well and they retrieved 25 eggs I couldn't believe it, 
Just waiting for tomorrow for "the" phone call hopefully we can have blastacyst and freeze the rest of them had to go for icsi in the end as DH has some anti bodies 
I cant wait xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Yay JJ - 25 eggs is a fab number.  Drink LOTS and LOTS of water, won't you?  You need to make sure those empty follicles are washed through well.  And gets lots of rest.  And hurrah for you and your eggy body!

Martha x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow 25 eggs well done. If I get two it'll be a miracle. Good luck for the rest of the journey.


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Martha & maisey
I'm so excited and scared lol 
Can't wait till that phone call tomorrow 
I was just wondering if anyone knew how long the painful breasts last for because mine are so sore I can't sleep on my front or even move about with out them hurting ( please tell me it's not long lol ) xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi JJ Masters.  Hoping you're feeling ok&all went well.x


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you 
Just had embryologist phone me, out of 25 eggs 17 were mature enough for icsi and out of the 17 14 have fertilised I'm over the moon


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi JJ 

Just wanted to say congrats on the 14 eggs that have fertilised  u must be over the moon . With your age and that many eggs u shouldn't have any problem getting to blast 

My main reason for post is to say with that many eggs collected please please remember to drink as much water as u can !!! I developed Ohss On my 2ww it is no fun I can tell u . Never been so ill in all my life . Can't really complain because IT came on because the treatment had worked and I got my bfp but it really is no fun . I'm 10 weeks now and still not well because of it  crazy really. 
Just keep a keep a close eye on the symptoms . If u start to get crazy bloated then ring ur clinic and let them know . If u get Ohss about half way through your 2ww then take it as a good sign because it's the pregnancy hormone that causes it at that point 

All the luck in the world hun  hope yours goes slightly smoother than mine but I will say complete worth it  xxx


----------



## JJ masters (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Helen and thank you so much for you advice the nurses did tell me to drink loads of water but didn't really explain why so I really appreciate your advice, I have already drank 1.5 litres of water and peeing for England lol
Lastly but definitly not the least a massive congratulations to you too xx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

No problems Hun , and thanks very much  just hope u can get the same result  think it is looking good for u tho xx


----------

